# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Haiku anyone?

## Clairity

I ran across some haikus I had written back in Dec 1998 and thought that it would be fun to have people write and post their own haikus!

A haiku is a Japanese lyric verse form having only *three* *unrhymed* lines consisting of *five*, *seven*, and *five* *syllables*.

Below are my haikus (the words in *bold* are the titles).

*Nighfall:*

As darkness descends
And quiet envelopes me
Sleep is my blanket.

*A baby's death:*

A mother's heart torn
A father's unending ache
Their child is now free.

*Across the miles:*

A far off heart beats
And mine matches its rhythm.
Distance means nothing.


Ok.. now your turn.. let's read your haikus!  ::D:  (no nasty limericks or sexual inuendos please!) 
.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wow. Those are lovely Clairity.

I ramble too much to write haikus.
I'll try my hand at some later today though.

----------


## skysaw

Very nice! 

I used to write a few haikus when I was young. I doubt any are still floating around anywhere. So here's a brand new one composed this very minute on the subject of coffee:

In your dark splendor
a swirling world of promise
come now to my lips

----------


## pj

the shade is lifted
clean the muddied window with
Clairity's haiku

----------


## Clairity

skysaw, I really liked your haiku but when I went back and read that the subject was *coffee*.. well it's simply perfect!





> the shade is lifted
> clean the muddied window with
> Clairity's haiku



Uhm.. pj.. tell me you aren't saying that you wiped your dirty window with my haiku?!  ::eh::  (that's supposed to be a "compliment".. right?
.

----------


## pj

In poetic terms
yes, I may have overreached
poetic license

----------


## pj

heard through metered flow
the click of a camera
and time was frozen.

----------


## pj

don't rhyme your haiku
if you want your haiku true
you can haiku too

----------


## pj

"staying up all night"
is Dream Views fancy tagline
though self defeating

----------


## Identity X

None so henious
As the crime of triple post
pj's such a git

EDIT: Damn, pj! post four times and break my already crumbly haiku.

----------


## skysaw

> skysaw, I really liked your haiku but when I went back and read that the subject was *coffee*.. well it's simply perfect!



Thanks, Clairity! I just looked around for inspiration, and luckily it was at arms-reach.  ::D:

----------


## BiVixen

Sweet hand-held gadget
Ringing endlessly...never
Useless piece of junk

Haiku about my cell phone..and how nobody calls it, ever.

----------


## skysaw

> Haiku about my cell phone..and how nobody calls it, ever.



Turn off the ringer
outside, your friends are waiting
real life is calling

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Ahem ahem, I call this one... Existance.

A day of no days,
An endless time with no words,
A black cloud brewing.

----------


## BiVixen

> Turn off the ringer
> outside, your friends are waiting
> real life is calling




Far away from friends
Vacation life is lonely
Can't wait to go home

----------


## pj

> None so henious
> As the crime of triple post
> pj's such a git
> 
> EDIT: Damn, pj! post four times and break my already crumbly haiku.



Hardly crumbly, this
when engaged in haiku wars,
being the git's the shit.

----------


## skysaw

> Far away from friends
> Vacation life is lonely
> Can't wait to go home



to wait is to waste
life is happening right now
later comes later

----------


## BiVixen

> to wait is to waste
> life is happening right now
> later comes later



Too shy and anxious
Friends come few and far apart
Life can stay indoors

----------


## dodobird

I am so sleepy
Tonight I shell sleep with you
My beautiful bed

----------


## Dallian

*1*
Night comes, and I know
Things I had forgotten then;
Things meant to forget.

*2*
You are purple, not
Enough to color the sky,
But enough to love.

----------


## Man of Steel

Here are my first two attempts at haikus. I've never written any before, so they're... Well, you can read them and decide for yourself.

*Autumn*
The wind in the trees,
Whispering in my cold ears,
It's quiet sound pure.

*Moonlit Shore*
Where gentle waves touch,
Lines are undrawn from the sand,
Vanishing with time.

----------


## skysaw

> Too shy and anxious
> Friends come few and far apart
> Life can stay indoors




reaching through the web
comfort comes from the ether
a virtual hug

----------


## Man of Steel

I apologize
For the number of haiku;
I just couldn't stop.

My computer sits
Here in front of me, mocking;
"Can you write just one?"

No, it seems I can't,
Indeed, I must type away,
Fingers a flurry.

So here I'll put down,
A few random haiku writ
Just last night, in fact:

*Dawn:*
In the clocktower
The great bells toll thrice, loudly,
Sounding a new day.

*Listen:*
Foreign to my ears,
The sounds reach me from afar,
What is this new noise?

*Blackmail:*
In a school locker,
There sits a lone cardboard box,
Full of dark secrets.

*Empire:*
Reigning terror drives,
Even the best men fear it,
But soon it will die.

*Walking:*
I pause in my tracks,
Something here is out of place;
My shoe is untied.

*Dreams:*
Six o'clock supper,
Nine o'clock off to soft sheets,
Three AM I fly.

*A Sad Truth:*
Dreams are sweet escape
From everyday troubles,
But life must go on...


But now I run out,
Of ready-written haiku,
So I must now quit.

If I post one more,
Will I be just another
Hopeless poem writer?

I hope not, for here;
Another creeps its way out
Of my hapless mind.

----------


## Dallian

Damnit, Man of Steel,
You seem to be prolific:
A newfound poet.

----------


## Man of Steel

Thank you, Dallian,
For your kind words, but in truth,
I wrote far too much.

*Spring:*
Green leaves in the trees;
Their effervescent glow bright.
My eyes wide in awe.

----------


## BiVixen

> reaching through the web
> comfort comes from the ether
> a virtual hug




Long night leads to morning
Hardly time for a thread check
Much needed, thank you

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sorry to break up the haiku convo but...

*Darkening*
Soft, it encroaches
Sable silk, bejeweled highs,
To eclipse the sole.

*Wild Rose*
Dewkissed, she shimmers.
A whisper and she unswirls,
Succombing to dawn.

I did it and without rambling endlessly on and on and on...



...and on...



 ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Nice, Vex, I like the Wild Rose one.   ::D: 

*1 - Dark City Behind City of Light*

Like a sheet in night,
Impossible to discern
When removed from view.

*2 - Construct*

The process behind,
Everything you've ever seen,
Goes unseen by all.

Hmm...

----------


## Merlock

A monkey sits nigh,
Eating chocolate slowly,
Not sure why that is.

 ::eh::

----------


## Man of Steel

Let's see if I can write more traditional haiku...

*The Garden:*
Green shootlets sprout proud
From the dark, loamy, rich soil;
Weeds to be pulled up.

*Summer Shower:*
Dark clouds rolling in,
Water pouring from above -
But the dog is dry.

*Life Is Wonderful!:*
What a gorgeous day;
Bright sunshine lights the meadow,
Deer run gracefully.

----------


## Goldney

In the olden days
Everyone was either
A hero or bad

------------

Haikus are great fun
I wish I found this sooner
Oh well back to work.

----------


## Clairity

*VERY NICE* everyone!





> A monkey sits nigh,
> Eating chocolate slowly,
> Not sure why that is.



  ::huh::  .. LOL!
.

----------


## pj

The boy sits right there
frustratingly difficult
frustrating... like me.

----------


## skysaw

> Long night leads to morning
> Hardly time for a thread check
> Much needed, thank you



Sorry, would have phoned
having cell problems as well
the "five" is missing

----------


## Merlock

Wise old Chinese guy,
Say, "This topic is crazy",
Don't argue with him.

----------


## Clairity

> Wise old Chinese guy,
> Say, "This topic is crazy",
> Don't argue with him.



Wiser Clairity,
Say, "You don't like my topic..
Don't post in topic."

 ::bigteeth:: 
.

----------


## BiVixen

> Sorry, would have phoned
> having cell problems as well
> the "five" is missing



No room for sorries
Compassion is compassion
However it's shown

----------


## Man of Steel

Some old proverb says;
"Sticks and stones may break my bones..."
But what do they know?

----------


## ExoByte

I'm surprised no one posted the "Refrigerator Haiku" :p

Haikus are easy 
But sometimes they don't make sense 
Refrigerator

----------


## thegnome54

*US History II*

Final tomorrow
Insomnia mocking me
Posting on Dream Views

----------


## Pastro

Dallian I knew
Her only a little while
Yet I miss her so.

Should be ok...

----------


## Man of Steel

*Dallian's Departure:*

A most awesome girl,
Unfortunately must go;
No more will she post.


Sadly this is so,
I wish it weren't true, really - 
I do, but alas.


So miss her we will;
Her sarcastic wit and prose,
We will remember.


To Dallian/MoT,
A bittersweet farewell bid;
Darned misconceptions.

----------


## 2Fruits

I really enjoy
Reading this prolific thread
But... I really suck

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

*1 - World of Inversion*

If clowns cannot clown,
And flies walk while statues laugh,
Then stop smoking crack.

*2 - The Cheater*

I've a girlfriend,
A wife and a fiance,
I am a good man.

----------


## Clairity

Here are a few more:

*A Teenager's pain:*

I silently scream
My soul cries out in anguish
Life can't be just this.

*********************

*A dog's joy:*

You're finally here
I thought you'd never come back
I'm so glad you're home!

*********************

*Lucid Dreams:*

Lucid dreams beckon
and everything within me
attempts to answer.
.

----------


## Man of Steel

A quick one that I wrote on a napkin at Zaxby's after watching _Stardust_:

Like a shooting star;
It comes upon you so fast.
Love's a funny thing.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I think I'm thinking,
I know I'm feeling feelings,
I say I'm lucky.

----------


## IZ

No one knows the way to go,
just fighting everyone just to show,
I just want to know.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

That's not a haiku.   ::lol::

----------


## IZ

why not

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

5 syllables,
7 syllables,
5 syllables.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> *1 - World of Inversion*
> 
> If clowns cannot clown,
> And flies walk while statues laugh,
> Then stop smoking crack.



I like this one. I'm going to memorise and recite it to the next high person I come across, just to make them go WTF???

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I think that was my secret intention.  To scare. 

Haha, thanks Vex.   ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Tis a good haiku. 
Now to find some random druggie to perplex. 
 ::D:

----------


## acatalephobic

*my lucid dream tasks:* 
invent a brand new color, 
learn to teleport. 

meet my spirit guide, 
watch the universe be born, 
learn to time travel.

live with native tribes, 
visit another planet, 
explore deep-ocean. 

meet henry miller,
meditate in outer space
fly through a blackhole. 

_[become the size of a cell, and explore everything's insides]_



 :Off to Bed:

----------


## acatalephobic

*Sleep when you're dead:*

75 years,
Average sleep--8 hours:
25 years lost

_[better to spend it doing something you like]_



 ::flyaway::

----------


## acatalephobic

*Of psilocybic inspiration:* 
ev'ry particle
of light tickles rods and cones--
_eyeball orgasm._



*On the universes inside thimbles, and other tiny things:*
big wisdom, small source;
the nuance is everything.
Horton _just listened_.




 ::meditate::

----------


## Man of Steel

Nice ones, acatalephobic!

*Tears*
Drops of moisture fall
Eloquent in their silence;
Their presence says all.

*Betrayal*
Once true, once secure,
What was mutual now lies-
Unrequited; dead.

----------


## LifeStandsStill

My first ever haiku
Will it  be as good as you
I don't know we'll see

----------


## acatalephobic

*On the often-overlooked morbidity of embalming:*

Why do we embalm?
To protect us from changing,
to prevent decay.

We are animals,
meant to die and to decay
like everything else.

Morbid western world,
selfishly we are hoarding
our precious min'rals.

We take and we take
from the soil that gave us life,
even in our death.

Besides, think of it:
pumped with toxins? wooden box?
A hole in the ground?

The worst kind of way
to spend an eternity;
nothing but stagnance.

Think eternity:
to become intangible;
true coalescence.

_[can you do that from a tomb?]_

When my time does come
I want to become the soil.
Life fertilizer.

_[the kind that only comes from death.]_

Plant a tree on me.
So that I will have given
back in some small way.

_[as a human its the least I can do...]_




 :poof:

----------


## Kael Seoras

Music calls loudly
from the air surrounding me
to be brought to life

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Acetalophobic, I am VERY impressed.   ::D:

----------


## Man of Steel

*Hero of the Light - A Story in Haiku Form*

Cold winds blow, whistling;
Scattered wagons abandoned-
Footprints in the snow.

A dark form lurking,
Dark eyes watching balefully;
Cautious, it hangs back.

A wail breaks the air,
Sharp in its pitiful birth:
It is soon hushed.

From the dark beyond,
That realm across the black veil,
Comes a hungry growl.

Fearful she cowers,
For in her heart is the truth:
Something waits without.

Summoning courage,
A small face rounds the wagon,
The scream is stifled.

Fangs gleaming, dripping,
Fur dark with gore and claws sharp—
The creature leaps long!

—Blood spouts in geysers,
Spraying the innocent face;
Red, slick and warming.

The Thing stands agape,
Steel springing from its great chest—
The swords are withdrawn.

At his feet it falls,
A mere shadow of itself;
Dark has lost to Light.

Her name he utters,
Catching her up in his arms—
His iridescence.

When day casts its glow,
Only red snow is left here—
Frozen hinterland.

----------


## acatalephobic

Why thank you, ColdBlooded.   *blush*

 Those were _intense_, MoS. Very nice.


 some more random ones of my own: 


 brutal honesty:
 crucial in the pursuit of
 mental clarity.

 all of a sudden
 the concrete is the abstract
 and vice versa.

 lo! idealism,
 scourge of a voracious youth.
 "handsome, empty youth."

 loss of innocence,
 parasitic apathy,
 scourge of adulthood.

 american dreams:
 knowledge without character,
 wealth without work.

 a generation
 meeting in the dark places
 speaking in hushed tones.

 i've done this before,
 either this is just cliche
 or it's deja vu.

 so I put on songs
 that evoke teenage heartbreak
 and filled in the blanks.

 Crosby, Stills, Nash, Young
 "Suite: Judy Blue Eyes"; press play.
 repeat as needed.

 curled up on the couch
 eyes squinting more than normal
 kitty contact buzz.

 my horoscope says
 today's my day for romance
 wouldn't that figure.	

 like a flame-thrower
 oh my dear Henry Miller
 your prose gets me hot.

 the mind and the pen
 write elab'rate love letters
 to: "___, I've yet to love".



 :Peek:

----------


## Zhaylin

Y'all are incredibly talented!!
I've never been talented at Haiku, but I think y'all have inspired me to give it a try... later  :smiley: 

Have y'all ever heard of https://www.reviewfuse.com/ or zoetrope.com?  Both a communities of writers and I highly recommend them if anyone is interested.

----------


## Xaqaria

> 5 syllables,
> 7 syllables,
> 5 syllables.



This isn't true.





> *Syllables or "on" in haiku*
> 
> In contrast to English verse which is typically characterized by meter, Japanese verse counts sound units (morae), known as "on". The word on is often translated as "syllable", but there are subtle differences between an "on" and an English-language "syllable". Traditional haiku consist of 17 on, in three metrical phrases of 5, 7, and 5 on respectively.
> 
> The word onji (音字; "sound symbol") is sometimes used in referring to Japanese sound units in English[5] although this word is archaic and no longer current in Japanese.[6] In Japanese, the on corresponds very closely to the kana character count (closely enough that moji (or "character symbol") is also sometimes used[6] as the count unit).
> 
> One on is counted for a short syllable, an additional one for an elongated vowel, diphthong, or doubled consonant, and one for an "n" at the end of a syllable. Thus, the word "haibun", though two syllables in English, is counted as four on in Japanese (ha-i-bu-n).
> 
> Most writers of literary haiku in English use about ten to fourteen syllables, with no formal pattern.
> ...



Television glow
Draws us like moths to the flame
burning with ennui

----------


## acatalephobic

Tumultuous sleep;
wake feeling cloudy-headed. 
Lackadaisical.

Hazy summer days,
existing translucently;
feeling quite ghost-y.

Mirrored in music;
Serenades from the long-dead
ghosts in stereo.

----------


## no-Name

> Tumultuous sleep;
> wake feeling cloudy-headed. 
> Lackadaisical.
> 
> Hazy summer days,
> existing translucently;
> feeling quite ghost-y.
> 
> Mirrored in music;
> ...



Aca is back. Grins.
Forever leaving, before
Now back, dream journaling  :vicious: 

Tunes and art and sound
Simple and otherwise, Hah
Silly girl and boy

----------


## stnicka

food for thought

rabbits hop along
talk of carrots and such things
cars silence them quick

----------


## Lëzen

Numbers and ship dates
Embodiment of boredom
O, God, take me now  :tongue2:

----------


## acatalephobic

complex universe
dissected to it's simplest;
finding real magic.



"cherish your present"
the helium balloon says,
"make paper snowflakes."

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> This isn't true.



I must have been referring to traditional Haiku.  Still, that was two years ago.  Thanks for correcting my past self.

Nice haiku, as well.

----------


## acatalephobic

"thanks" says a new self
"for correcting my old self...
nice haiku, as well."

a glimmer of truth.
now, it's two more years ago...
still a good feeling.

----------


## AURON

lucky charms are now
injected in my right arm
kaleidoscopes, son!

sunshine rages on
in my possession fun, I
smile for anyone

----------


## greenhavoc

look into my eyes
now let me look into yours
your breath smells awful

----------


## ooflendoodle

Words escape their chains
They are heard to my dismay
They were personal

Man I love Haikus
I write them on everything
Including my skin

(it faded darn it)

The wind has whispered 
To many the lonely soul
A thought to ponder

Cliffs of black, white mist
Is the background for my mac
Where is this strange place?

Stones skipped, rods baited
The presence of the humans
Bewilders the fish

----------


## greenhavoc

Is that a haiku
I count sixteen lines in all
You have failed this thread

----------


## Armistice

> Is that a haiku
> I count sixteen lines in all
> You have failed this thread



5, 7, 6, speaking of fail, haha

Sensless banter has a haiku thread too, interesting...

----------


## acatalephobic

imagination
shimmers in all directions
slow-motion snowstorm

----------


## greenhavoc

> 5, 7, 6, speaking of fail, haha
> 
> Sensless banter has a haiku thread too, interesting...



Are you serious
I mean, was that on purpose
or are you stupid

----------


## ooflendoodle

Consider it multiple haikus all mushed together in the same post for your viewing pleasure

----------


## Man of Steel

Lost in fluffy clouds
Storks late for delivery--
Kids born six years old

----------


## acatalephobic

big and small spiders
hogtie big and small flies. quick.
i watch, and shudder.

----------


## acatalephobic

even when it mists
even as it suddenly turns
lightly into snow...

i think of you and want to haiku!

full-lit by the moon
as if glowing for the sun
i attempt to smile.

----------


## AURON

closer than you think
the wheel turns in our favor
when you least expect

----------


## acatalephobic

bitter busch light man
grow up and get over it.
have a nice weekenddd!

----------


## acatalephobic

I guess this qualifies as a resurgence of interest on my part, because these keep popping into my head.

Just now:

You're strong and yummy
As you're warming my tummy,
  raspberry moonshine.

----------


## tropicalbreeze

hanging by a thread
looking down and seeing death
afraid to let go

----------


## tropicalbreeze

enjoying each day
living without a purpose
i will die laughing

----------


## tropicalbreeze

silence around me
miracles are happening
i am still alive

----------


## Caenis

Heed my warning call
Ancient harbinger am I
Gojira returns

This wasn't made by me.  Go to Godzilla Haiku for more fun.

----------


## JoeyBelgier

For life is a lie
As meanings may be far sought
I ask for reasons

----------


## tropicalbreeze

do you want freedom?????
dissolve into nothingness
deprogram yourself

----------


## saltyseedog

dead leaves swirling wind
grey air vanilla flavor
are things I savor

----------


## saltyseedog

frosty halloween
evil creepy thingys
candy dandy pig

----------


## tropicalbreeze

> pigs everywhere I look around 
> What the hell is going on here
> Time to bust this joint



ever done haiku???
five, seven, five, syllables
it's done just like this

----------


## tropicalbreeze

creating your life
heaven or hell is your choice
just open your eyes

----------


## saltyseedog

grass hopper jumping
crickets always cricketing
bees always buzzing

----------


## Erii

freezing atmosphere
cold and cloudy boring me
waiting for my ramen

----------


## dreamerJon23

*hope is it I say, eh
I say it is old man, er
why is this so, l*

----------


## Orr

draping silhouettes
and murmurs of older times
we have yet to live

----------


## acatalephobic

I would like to thank 1g5g for inspiring this "haiku about the last porn you watched":



Voyeuristic thrills

Something new and exciting

Submission by choice

----------


## jetta86s

Our teacher just taught us about haiku last summer... let see if I can still remember  :smiley: 

Raindrops on rooftop
Tranquil under heaven's place
A lonely spinster


is this right?

----------


## reci

Through the swaying leaves
Our eyes meet delicately
And the veil is drawn.

----------


## acatalephobic

out in the garden

a bright moon is beckoning

someone else to play

----------


## Chimpertainment

Fast then slow we tow
green and brown to make me frown
pulley will break chains

----------


## minilee46

here's mine:
dreaming of reality
i feel i see i hear it
so real cant wake up

edit: post now reply

----------


## darknightedlady

Constants in my dreams
Like a whisper in the wind
Constants in my life?

----------


## acatalephobic

Tasting like sunrise
You bring warmth to my insides
Thanks, breakfast sandwich.

x}

----------


## minilee46

i am computer
computing is what i do
do i compute you?

----------


## Kevs

Lightning flash

what I thought were faces

are plumes of pampas grass

(it's really mine.. I'm just reading some haiku's now and learning how to make mine :smiley:  hopefully soon I can write my own haiku poem :smiley:  )

----------


## acatalephobic

candles, unoaked wine,

and LOTS of Adventure Time

yay, power failures!

----------


## saltyseedog

I is are has thing
does stuff sometimes it is whoa
put it there down on

----------


## tropicalbreeze

nothing to do now
i am bored out of my mind
entertain me, please

----------


## TheSilverWolf

The biggest question
Am I dreaming or awake?
The Question of Life

----------


## acatalephobic

*
Forever Young*

It is my hope that
In life, spirit, and mem'ry
You remain at peace..

Wherever you are
I hope you are still smiling
Blissfully at peace.

What remains is proof
Your life, spirit, and mem'ry
Like a ray of light




as a side note,  it's really beautiful how posts 101-108 (minus my contributions) sound altogether.  All so good.

----------


## Rums03

Winter cutting breath
Another pull just released
This cigarette stinks
_____________________

edit: 11/16/2013 

Cousin is moving
Five years now we've run the roads
Will miss him dearly

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

I am going to
Revive this thread with some art
Maybe I killed it

----------


## Man of Steel

It's been some time since
My eyes laid upon this thread—
It hasn't grown much.  :Sad:

----------


## Rums03

Television on
Absolutely nothing on 
Pococurante

----------


## tropicalbreeze

this is a great thread
how can you guys let this die
shame on you people

----------


## snoop

I like to kill men
The opposing side is gone
I am the winner

Connecting to you
I also enjoy loving
We are together

Making friends is fun
Happy I am after sleep
Let's sleep together

It was just a joke
I only meant on xbox
Time to sleep my love

----------


## RebelSeven

Concrete dreams crumble,
Into dust as I awake,
that Sandman collects.

----------


## tropicalbreeze

Too quiet in here
Not enough diversity
We need more people

----------


## tropicalbreeze

Sun warming the earth
Giving energy and life
A true miracle

----------


## tropicalbreeze

Temperatures cooling
Leaves are changing rapidly
Autumn is coming

----------


## zxechoo09

What is a Haiku
How does one write a Haiku
Jokes, Haikus are ease

----------


## tropicalbreeze

Anticipation 
Heart thriving with energy
The new awaits me

----------


## dreamingaze

Tree sways in the wind.
Melancholy dreams shimmer,
Floating to heaven.

----------

